# St Joes Seminary, March 2019



## KPUrban_ (Mar 16, 2019)

*Intro*​
St Joes seminary is one of those "Wow" explores. Everything is different and offers such variety in what can be seen. The now grade 1 (or 2) listed structure is fighting against time to be saved before it collapses on itself. And from what we have seen is fighting against vandalism.

With the foundations being laid in 1880 the college opened in 1883 before closing due to low enrollment and several other factors in 1991. The school taught students and trained priests throughout its time.

The building is built around a courtyard with parts splitting off, including a main chapel which is more a church.

*The Explore and Photos*​ 
Whilst entering we couldn't help but setting off an alarm twice and getting caught. Once we said to security that we would come out we continued on for over 4 hours whist sheltered from the rain.

With there being 4 of us we really didn't have the time for many photos.



BookWorms_KPUrban


Mayhem


GreatTeachers_KPUe


DSC_9121-HDR


TakeMeToChurch2



DSC_9192


OldSongs1 

Away that'll be all.

More photos here: https://www.instagram.com/kpurbex.mk1/

KP
,


----------

